# Coke or pepsi



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke or Pepsi
What is better in your opnion


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Add a poll.
Hmm
Possibly Pepsi.
Bur Dr. Pepper's my fave


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t249501-coke-or-pepsi?.

But Pepsi's my pic (although Coke is is fine for me also).


----------



## Dangy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fountain Coke, bottle Pepsi, Pepper overall.


----------



## science (Dec 4, 2010)

I am completely indifferent. I will buy Pepsi one day, Coke the next


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer *RC Colahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RC_Cola*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RC_Cola above all other colas but Coca-Cola comes in a close second.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke. No question.


----------



## Hachibei (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke, no doubt about it.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 4, 2010)

I like both, so I buy whichever is on sale at the time


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 4, 2010)

Where is the none of the above option?


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like both, but I will choose Pepsi if I have a choice.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 4, 2010)

fuck all that poison


----------



## Etalon (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't believe in sugar drinks. 

Drink simple water. Much better.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 4, 2010)

Fresh lemonade with ice.
oh, none.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke got that lil extra favour over Pepsi for me.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 4, 2010)

Pepsi for me. After turning to it, Coke just isn't the same.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like more like coke


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither, coffee is better.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

Now pepsi is winning


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 4, 2010)

Coca Cola will win because of brand recognition, though most people would prefer the taste of Pepsi. It's science.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2010)

COKE


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 4, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Coca Cola will win because of brand recognition, though most people would prefer the taste of Pepsi. It's science.



Or it might just win because it tastes better.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Dec 4, 2010)

Coca Cola. Pepsi is too sweet with less carbonation. Coke has it juuustt right.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 4, 2010)

i can't stand pepsi.
my favorite drinks are in this order
pibb
cherry coke
dr pepper
regular coke


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Fountain Coke, bottle Pepsi, Pepper overall.


I couldn't have put it any better lol... River of life? Dr. Pepper


----------



## Sephi (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer coke and cherry coke, however, pepsi throw back is amazing. Regular pepsi can die in a fire.


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm drinkin' Moxie!


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 4, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read the article? It's called the Pepsi Paradox.


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pepsi


----------



## monkat (Dec 4, 2010)

I much prefer coke - it has a 'dryer' taste. Pepsi is too sweet.


----------



## metamaster (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't even tell the difference between them. It's like Sprite and 7up.
I hate when people ask if it's ok to get a Coke instead of a Pespsi or vice versa because they don't have the one that you asked for. I just want bubbly drink.


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke tastes better


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

Pepsi for me! it's what i drink since highschool!


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 4, 2010)

So you see, I have a severe caffeine addiction and pepsi is the only thing that calms me down.


----------



## monkat (Dec 4, 2010)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> So you see, I have a severe caffeine addiction and pepsi is the only thing that calms me down.



That's like saying you have a severe meth addiction and the only thing that calms you down is marijuana.

The amount of caffeine in pepsi is nowhere near enough to quell (or, bien sûr cause) an addiction.


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 4, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> I like both, so I buy whichever is on sale at the time


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 4, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> MrCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drink at least a gram to two a day of caffeine


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sprite, seriously. But since sprite is made by the coca-cola company... Guess that means coke.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 4, 2010)

Pepsi Blue!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither.  The only soda I drink is Ginger Ale. 
I use Coke for cleaning my garage floor, and Pepsi for shooting Mentos.  Why would I drink something that could do either of those?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

RC cola!


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

I do't usually drink soda but when I do its gotta be a rum and Coke.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 4, 2010)

Pepsi. Yum yum.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke but I don't drink that much since, y'know, it's made of acid lol.


----------



## imshortandrad (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke wins my vote.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke definitely wins in my book! I loved the ad on the movie "The Invention of Lying" it says "Pepsi, when they don't have Coke" ha ha!


----------



## Sop (Dec 4, 2010)

Fanta


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 4, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, but that gets thrown out the window when you consider that in blind taste tests it gets split pretty well 50/50 all the time.


----------



## kai445 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the crisp aftertaste of Coke. Anyone who says they can't tell the difference has shitty taste buds.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pepsi! I've had to many bad experiences with Coke...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Pepsi! I've had to many bad experiences with Coke...


can you share it to us? i'm curious...


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, I don't mean I got sick or anything from Coke...I just have had many experiences where Coke was really watery and nasty. But then again, I'm kinda like a world traveler and most of these experiences were overseas, so it's probably the restaurants' fault and not Coke...but still...the memories now associated with Coke make Pepsi my choice.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 4, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those taste tests are staged and guided. If you have only 2 sodas you really can't call it a blind taste test, you have a variety of brands and flavors so that you get real results.

Edit: Did some research on Pepsi's taste test and found out they used only Pepsi and Cola, Pepsi won by a landslide on the blindfolded test, but then they did the same test only allowing them to see the labels and the results reversed just because of the familiar logo and red can.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Coke but I don't drink that much since, y'know, it's made of acid lol.



you know, most stuff we ingest are acidic (vs basic). though you are right technically (the acid thats in both coke and pepsi is the one that damages your enamel) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like coke better. pepsi is too sweet for me.

vanilla coke is prefered over regular coke though. however my favorite soda is ginger ale and root beer. i like cream soda but like pepsi, that is very sweet


----------



## miigo (Dec 4, 2010)

COKE BOTH WAY


----------



## marbles (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither, both out! I'm weird and would rather drink water, milk, or juice than soda.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke is a drug


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke is winning


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 4, 2010)

Without a doubt coke. Pepsi is just not quite my taste, although it's really hard to find differences.

I was invited to a cola test once though. 7 different brands of cola (without knowing which one obviously) Coke came 3rd, and pepsi 5th togehter with dr.pepper. 
So for me, it really is in the taste. But this differs per person obviously.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Without a doubt coke. Pepsi is just not quite my taste, although it's really hard to find differences.
> 
> I was invited to a cola test once though. 7 different brands of cola (without knowing which one obviously) Coke came 3rd, and pepsi 5th togehter with dr.pepper.
> So for me, it really is in the taste. But this differs per person obviously.


Got to agree with ya


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2010)

I only drink the blood of my enemies.

Jk, i have to say coke, pepsi makes me sick (don't know why) but yea coke is alright vanilla coke FTW.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 4, 2010)

Afri Cola or a good old cherry coke!


----------



## fartos32 (Dec 4, 2010)

pepsi tastes funny to me id take coke anyday


----------



## Didu50 (Dec 4, 2010)

If I was back in China, then Bubble Tea because that shit is like a drug! I drank a cup like everyday.

But in the states, then Water.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 4, 2010)

Vanilla Coke
Coffee Pepsi


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 4, 2010)

cherry coke ftw


----------



## Maid-chan (Dec 4, 2010)

i like pepsi~! Maybe because pepsi is sweet so i choose pepsi!


----------



## Daidude (Dec 4, 2010)

All my friends like pepsi. I like pepsi but I love coke. So coka-cola's got my vote.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 4, 2010)

k, so here.

Coke reminds me of Xmas, and I love the flavor cause of it. (I wonder why! bahahahah anyway.)
Diet coke reminds me of vomit.


Pepsi tastes decent, but I find it's AMAZING with Pizza.
Diet Pepsi, same thing. Tastes exactly the same.

I find it weird how Diet Coke is shit but COke is awesome, and Pepsi is decent but diet pepsi is the same.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke is still winning


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 4, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> k, so here.
> 
> Coke reminds me of Xmas, and I love the flavor cause of it. (I wonder why! bahahahah anyway.)
> Diet coke reminds me of vomit.
> ...



you know whats funny, the reason why people hate diet colas (in general) is because of aspartames taste, and thats the sweetener for both of them - i find it kind of odd you hate diet coke but like diet pepsi.

also, the reason  why i dont really like pepsi as much as coke is because


Spoiler



it gives me mad gas


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke anyone who likes pepsi in atlanta is roasted jk jk but seriously pepsi tastes  really flat.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer Coke.

Pepsi is alright, but it's just too sweet. Coke has the perfect sweetness-to-carbonation ratio.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 4, 2010)

CHERRY COKE IS THE BEST


----------



## injected11 (Dec 4, 2010)

Neither. I stopped drinking artificially colored carbonated beverages, and started feeling noticeably healthier in 2 weeks.

When I used to drink the stuff, I preferred Root Beer, with Vanilla Coke being a close second.


----------



## naruses (Dec 4, 2010)

I Prefer Dr.Pepper, but if there's no Dr. Pepper to the place I would've go I would choose coke over pepsi


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2010)

Anything is good. Mexican Cokes are the best though.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 5, 2010)

Coke.  I like pepsi, but I can't drink a lot of it.  Coke on the other hand, I can drink as much as I want.


----------



## Frog (Dec 5, 2010)

Definitely Coke.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll drink either.  On it's own I prefer Pepsi, but when using it as a mixer I prefer coke.

Except at the moment I drink neither, because Canadian soft drinks both disturb and offend me xD.  When I get back to Britain i'll start drinking them again.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2010)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> I'll drink either.  On it's own I prefer Pepsi, but when using it as a mixer I prefer coke.
> 
> Except at the moment I drink neither, because Canadian soft drinks both disturb and offend me xD.  When I get back to Britain i'll start drinking them again.



How do they disturb/offend you? o.0

Also, Coke is best if you haven't had it in a really long time, the taste just hits you and it tastes so good. But for something to just drink whenever and when I'm eating or sitting back, Pepsi hands down. Prefer the flavor over coke.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like the votongs have already reached 100 and the winner is still coke


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 6, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rogue Trader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's just the taste really.  I suppose when you live your whole life eating/drinking something, and then when you try what it supposedly the same thing elsewhere, and it tastes completely different it comes as a bit of a shock.  Don't get me wrong, I love Canada, this place is awesome, but soft drinks, cheese, chocolate and Guinness are so different to the norm (in a shockingly bad way) I find it easier to just avoid them altogether.


----------



## Javacat (Dec 6, 2010)

Pepsi Max ftw!!!


Or Coke. I don't really care. If Pepsi Max is available then I usually get that, but otherwise I get some variety of Coke (usually Diet). I usually go days/weeks/months between drinking either of them and can't really tell the difference.

One that I do avoid though is Coke Zero. I tried it when it first came out and it was awwweffull. Never touching it again.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 6, 2010)

I usually take a Pepsi when it's available, but I don't mind a nice cold Coke either. I think Pepsi has slightly more bubbles too, or was that Coke? I don't remember which one. But one has more bubbles and the other has a stronger taste.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2010)

Javacat said:
			
		

> Pepsi Max ftw!!!
> 
> 
> Or Coke. I don't really care. If Pepsi Max is available then I usually get that, but otherwise I get some variety of Coke (usually Diet). I usually go days/weeks/months between drinking either of them and can't really tell the difference.
> ...


Correct coke zero just taste ummm bad


----------



## Riley (Dec 8, 2010)

Coke tastes sweeter.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

Riley said:
			
		

> Coke tastes sweeter.


well thats your opinion


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2010)

Pepsi Max

If not, Cream Soda
If not, Coke


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 8, 2010)

I loves Vanilla Coke!


----------

